# How much water is too much water?



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

My 5 month old drinks constantly. He's about.. 35-40 pounds. When I take him out to potty after being in the kennel, he goes straight for the water. Come back inside after potty.. straight for the water. Out of the kennel, he'll visit the water bowl like.. 10 times and drink for like.. a full minute. I have to refill his big water bowl tin like 5 times a day.. and I fill it up! Nothing is wrong with him.. except that I feel like he's over drinking and I don't know if that's good or not.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

A long shot....and I would bet against myself on this comment.....but diabetes does exist in canines.

SuperG


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine are healthy and drink like horses.... than they spill water and roll in it. I think they are part fish.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

Neko said:


> Mine are healthy and drink like horses.... than they spill water and roll in it. I think they are part fish.


Haha. We use to put a towel under his food and water but then he started to play tug of war with the towel and he'd spill water all over.. then step in it. Towel isn't there anymore. <__<

but is it not unusual for a 5 month old to get diabetes? Is there any other sign that might indicate diabetes other than excessive drinking? Might have to google n do some research.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My dog drinks a lot after being crated. I think part of it is not having had water in a while, partly it could be because he has been panting and has dried up even more. He also spills more than he drinks sometimes because he has loose lips. Drives my husband nuts when it looks like a small pond in our kitchen. All that to say, he drinks often, but spills a good bit of it so not getting as much as you think.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

you are also in TX, how hot is it? I am in Florida and my dogs are obsessed with water in every way, from drinking to playing.

we call Ruby a water bottle because of how much she drinks.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

kakarot said:


> .
> 
> but is it not unusual for a 5 month old to get diabetes? Is there any other sign that might indicate diabetes other than excessive drinking? Might have to google n do some research.


I think it always best to investigate any and all concerns one might have for their dog....

And, yes it is unusual for a pup that age to have diabetes.....most cases are when a dog is 7-9 years old...obese ( generally ) and I believe females are more likely to get diabetes than males....so I have read...seems odd.

Anyway, as I originally stated.."a long shot".." I would bet against myself"...the only reason it came to mind about diabetes was; a diabetic friend of mine found out his dog was diabetic and my friend kicked himself because he should have known much sooner due to some very classic symptoms the dog exhibited...many of which he himself experienced as a youth.

His dog fit the classic profile....especially the obese along with an insatiable thirst and age.

On the flip side of the coin, I recall being a bit concerned when my dog reduced her intake of water...this coincided with her diet change to raw. I did some research and found that it is somewhat common in raw fed dogs to lessen their intake of water at the water bowl.

Obviously, you keep an eye on your dog's habits and take notice to any changes or anomalies in his habits...good for you !...it's wise.


SuperG


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I would also have the pup checked - just to be safe.

However (I assume this is a kibble fed dog) because of the high levels of salt and how dry kibble is, kibble fed dogs do tend to consume more water (needed for digestion and to counteract the dehydration caused by salt), as they do not get it from their diet.

I feed 1/2 and 1/2 and I notice on the days I feed kibble my dogs drink more than the days I feed only raw. One thing I do to help "mimic" the water content of raw, is to feed my kibble with water. I put enough that it is more of a soup that they lap up (my kibbles are small, pea sized). This has greatly reduced the amount of water that they drink outside of their meals.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in Texas as well, Neko, and it's been warm and humid (icky). I have a solid black dog (just turned a year old) and it's affecting him already. I got out his kiddie pool Friday for the first time this season and he spent quite a long time lying in it while playing outside.


----------

